
Ask HN: What is your biggest business pain point? - hvd
I&#x27;m on the hunt for business problems. What are business problems that you will pay for a technology solution?
======
hvd
came across this by @joshkaufman
[https://vimeo.com/71250239](https://vimeo.com/71250239) , "shut up and take
my money". A framework on coming up with ideas and validating them

------
justintocci
I'm with you man. What we need is a way to get in front of CEO's, presidents
and managers, get their attention and listen.

~~~
hvd
indeed many problems are locked in exec chambers.

